# Hunter discovery light and fan



## Phadden1980 (Dec 25, 2014)

Just put one of these in a tree house I'm doing for the kids. It's a pretty cool fan. I tried to take a picture of it but didn't turn out to we'll.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Phadden1980 (Dec 25, 2014)

That's it. Thanks. Hey I'm a newbie to the electrical trade. It came with 2 14 Watt mini florescent bulbs. It's not very bright. What can I put in there to make it brighter.


----------

